# Shooter pics, more vendors, more vegas photos



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

How many competitors at the vegas shoot?


----------



## cboutfit (Mar 30, 2008)

They announced 1500 yesterday


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

I was just on the vegas site and there are NO pics or videos up yet.


----------



## Zertec (Apr 3, 2005)

They are from 2007 when this was posted


----------



## s_bernard18 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Vagas*

What is the Vegas web site?


----------



## Sleepyarcher (Jul 29, 2004)

Here are my pics...
http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b229/Supersteve911/Sports/Vegas Archery 2009/


----------



## Raptor_K9 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Some of My Photos, and thoughts*

can be seen here: http://www.pbase.com/billneve/vegas_09

Mostly of the Kids shooting.

*Something good to say first:*
Having a half hour to practice on the target you were going to compete on was fantastic! I really, really hope they continue this!

*Soap Box Time:*
I still think the NFAA should do more to promote Archery to the kids by not charging such a high entry fee for Vegas! And if they are going to continue to charge such a high entry fee, THEN they should give out nicer awards. The medals that the kids get are pretty mediocre at best. Maybe some kind of monetary gift certificate could be added to the medal?


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

*Vegas Kids...*

Hey Raptor, 

I was there with my son Michael DeCosta, wish we could have met you and your son. Michael won the Cub Freestyle division. He shot a 295 and a 292, had a great time.

I agree with you, I think they could do a bit better on the kid's awards. When Michael won the NFAA Field Nationals in South Dakota this past year he got a really nice silver bowl and took it to school to show his teachers and friends. Don't mind paying the $75 for a kid to shoot, but like I said, I agree the award could be a little more.

We also live in CA, so if you see us at any of the shoots, please introduce yourself. Here's a pice of Michael at Vegas


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I shot in the youth division. I got 11th place in the males. 75 bucks is not that bad. The travel costs more. But, if there are 1500 archers there, we better get something nice. I had some kids from my club win, but I didn't see their medals.


----------



## stxbowhunter (Dec 28, 2008)

*Good job*

Good job sighting in. Thats awesome!


----------



## aarons (Apr 5, 2009)

what does it take to enter any the Comp.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

is the vegas shoot a shoot anyone can enter or do you have to earn a spot? if anyone can answer this shoot me a pm i'm really wanting to shoot in the event next year


----------



## Raptor_K9 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Just send in your money...*

...and show up in Vegas!

Do a Google on "World Archery Festival" to get the details.

Hope to see you there next year.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

awsome,I was hopeing that you didn't have to earn your way thier...next year will be my first year on the competitive side of the sport I'm gathering equipment now and getting alot of practice in the club i shoot at has vegas targets inside and thats all i shoot at. with the ""X" ring being so small i like the challenge and our NFAA field course is one of the hardest in the midwest. it's set up like a 3D course but field targets


----------



## chefdude (Jun 24, 2009)

*vegas*

how was the show??


----------



## blayne (Aug 5, 2009)

awsome


----------



## blayne (Aug 5, 2009)

can pm


----------



## Op-Ivy (Aug 17, 2009)

Neat pics! Looks like a fun time!


----------



## b-man1989 (Sep 21, 2009)

new here. getting to know the site.


----------



## KS Doc (Oct 21, 2009)

cool


----------



## GIBOW (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone here set up as a vendor there? Seems like a fun time... I've been to plenty of Ren-Faires with archery, but something like this seems fun. As long as I don't spend all my money in the casino first.


----------



## moose1414 (Oct 27, 2009)

b-man1989 said:


> new here. getting to know the site.


me to


----------

